# Best timeshare you've visited that was NOT at a major tourist destination.



## EAM (May 2, 2009)

What is the best resort you have exchanged into that was not at a major tourist destination?
For us, I think it would be the Worldmark in Eden, Utah.


----------



## Debbyd57 (May 2, 2009)

That is a tough choice.  I guess I would choose Fairfield Glade in Tn or Eagle Crest in Redmond, OR.  I absolutely loved Lawrence Welk in Escondido but I think that is probably considered a major tourist destination.  I also liked the Worldmark resort in St George, UT.


----------



## tombo (May 2, 2009)

Blue Ridge Village in Banner Elk North Carolina. The Blue Ridge Mountains remind me of the Smokey Mountains without all of the crowds and tourist traps you find in Gatlinurg and Pigeon Forge. I liked the resort and area so much that I bought 2 weeks there (resale of course), one in the summer and one in the winter.


----------



## Steve (May 2, 2009)

*Whispering Woods*

My favorite resort that I have visited that was "off the beaten path" is Whispering Woods in Welches, Oregon.  Gorgeous area with forests, mountains, lakes, trails, etc.  Plus it is relatively close to the Columbia River Gorge and to Portland.  

The resort itself is not luxurious, but it is nice.  I would definitely go back.

Steve


----------



## DeniseM (May 2, 2009)

Ke Nani Kai, Molokai, Hawaii!

The timeshare -






And to convince you this really is not a tourist destination, this is main street!


----------



## btcctomtb (May 3, 2009)

tombo said:


> Blue Ridge Village in Banner Elk North Carolina. The Blue Ridge Mountains remind me of the Smokey Mountains without all of the crowds and tourist traps you find in Gatlinurg and Pigeon Forge. I liked the resort and area so much that I bought 2 weeks there (resale of course), one in the summer and one in the winter.



I second Blue Ridge Village. Would love to have a summer home here. Great people everywhere you go.


----------



## chalucky (May 3, 2009)

Manteo Beach Club in Kelowna, British Columbia.

Most Americans have never heard of Kelowna so I guess that means it's not a majot tourist destination.


----------



## tombo (May 3, 2009)

btcctomtb said:


> I second Blue Ridge Village. Would love to have a summer home here. Great people everywhere you go.



If I won the lottery a home in the Banner Elk area would be one of my first purchases. The temperatures at home in July are upper 90's and miserable while the highs in July in the Banner Elk area are in the upper 70's to low 80's. Beautiful area, great people, great food, and unbeatable summer climate.


----------



## ricoba (May 3, 2009)

chalucky said:


> Manteo Beach Club in Kelowna, British Columbia.
> 
> Most Americans have never heard of Kelowna so I guess that means it's not a majot tourist destination.



I have been to Kelowna. 

And to Penticton and Osyoos too.

You are right though, most American's probably aren't familiar with the Okanagan Valley, in BC, and maybe that's a good thing.  

But it is a tourist destination for British Columbian's and Albertan's.


----------



## Kola (May 3, 2009)

ricoba said:


> I have been to Kelowna.
> 
> 
> You are right though, most American's probably aren't familiar with the Okanagan Valley, in BC, and maybe that's a good thing.
> ...



And for anyone who knows the taste of good wine !

K.


----------



## happymum (May 4, 2009)

ricoba said:


> But it is a tourist destination for British Columbian's and Albertan's.



and a retirement community for Saskatchewan!


----------



## ronandjoan (May 4, 2009)

*Telemark Cable WI*

Our favorite timeshare.
The town of Cable has a 200 population!

Then for the International Cross Country Birke race in Feb, the population grpws to 20,000 - obviously all resorts and vacation cabins are full then.  We don;t go then, we like WARM!

There is a Fat Tire race in Sept that draws 4,000 people - have to have a lottery to limit numbers since so many want to come - who would havethought?

There are Red Hat meetings, scrapbooking, quilting, other events.

see some pics of it 
http://www2.snapfish.com/thumbnailshare/AlbumID=238689238/a=22435551_22435551/t_=22435551

and on my BLOG (which I need to update)
http://ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com/


.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (May 4, 2009)

We haven't visited too many timeshares that weren't in major tourist destinations.  But the one that we did we loved.  We went to Depoe Bay in Oregon on the coast and it was beautiful!!!!  We loved it.  The timeshare had sweeping views of the ocean it was amazing.  You can check out pictures of it by clicking the link in my signature.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (May 4, 2009)

Steve said:


> My favorite resort that I have visited that was "off the beaten path" is Whispering Woods in Welches, Oregon.  Gorgeous area with forests, mountains, lakes, trails, etc.  Plus it is relatively close to the Columbia River Gorge and to Portland.
> 
> The resort itself is not luxurious, but it is nice.  I would definitely go back.
> 
> Steve





DeniseM said:


> Ke Nani Kai, Molokai, Hawaii!



I've been to both of those and I would definitely include them in the list.  

Denise - Molokai Ranch is now closed, as is the resort next to Ke Nani Kai (once again). So the Ke Nani Kai area is even less of a tourist attraction now than it was  several years ago.


----------



## Laurie (May 4, 2009)

Favorite: Domaine de Gavaudun in Gavaudun, France.

In the USA, I liked Whispering Woods too - and Blue Heron in Union WA, on the same trip.

I really enjoyed these locations... none are destination resorts. I'll probably think of a few others, if I ruminate some more...


----------



## LynnW (May 4, 2009)

My favorite was Stoneridge Townhomes in Sunriver OR. The units are huge.

Lynn


----------



## Jaybee (May 4, 2009)

My favorite would be Pacific Shores Nature Resort in Parksville, Vancouver Is. BC


----------



## Laurie (May 5, 2009)

Jaybee said:


> My favorite would be Pacific Shores Nature Resort in Parksville, Vancouver Is. BC


Oh yeah - me too!    (co-favorite, along with the France one mentioned above)


----------



## djs (May 5, 2009)

I've really only stayed at one timeshare that wasn't in a major tourist destination WorldMark Arrow Point, ID, but it was a great resort.  We went there off season (last week of October/first week of November).  Even at that time of year the lake was beautiful and the hiking was great too.


----------



## KarenP (May 5, 2009)

I'd have to say the Kilconquar Estate in Scotland.  Unbelievably fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 5, 2009)

Also in Scotland . . . Moness Country Club in Aberfeldy.


----------



## ecwinch (May 5, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Denise - Molokai Ranch is now closed, as is the resort next to Ke Nani Kai (once again). So the Ke Nani Kai area is even less of a tourist attraction now than it was  several years ago.



As is the golf course, and the market shown in her picture just recently closed.

Beaches would be still be wonderful, though. I used to think about going there, but with the reduction in services it has moved down my list.


----------



## happymum (May 6, 2009)

Aviawest at the Pacific Rim (#6848)
Ucluelet,  BC  V0R 3A0
Canada

and

Walton Hall near Stratford-on-Avon


----------



## DeniseM (May 6, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I've been to both of those and I would definitely include them in the list.
> 
> Denise - Molokai Ranch is now closed, as is the resort next to Ke Nani Kai (once again). So the Ke Nani Kai area is even less of a tourist attraction now than it was  several years ago.



Yeah, I know....I don't know what the answer is for Molokai.  I feel sad that 2 very nice resorts are falling into disrepair, but it's not my decision to make...


----------



## DeniseM (May 6, 2009)

ecwinch said:


> As is the golf course, and the market shown in her picture just recently closed.
> 
> Beaches would be still be wonderful, though. I used to think about going there, but with the reduction in services it has moved down my list.



If you don't need fine dining and shopping and you like the outdoors, you would be fine on Molokai.  The Hotel Molokai, kind of a hopping mom and pop  spot, is very much a locals place, so I bet it's still going strong and still a good place for dinner and a night out.


----------



## eal (May 6, 2009)

Both Kelowna and the Okanagan area in general, and Vancouver Island (Pacific Shores and Ucluelet) are MAJOR Canadian tourist areas, but very very beautiful.  We own at Pacific Shores and at Manteo in Kelowna, and go every year, no exchanges for those weeks!


----------



## ecwinch (May 6, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> If you don't need fine dining and shopping and you like the outdoors, you would be fine on Molokai.  The Hotel Molokai, kind of a hopping mom and pop  spot, is very much a locals place, so I bet it's still going strong and still a good place for dinner and a night out.



I agree - from one vantage point, it is a little more attractive now. So it is  still on my list - just slide down a little. In 2005 I was thinking about buying a condo there. I am somewhat surprised that prices have not come down much given all the changes and the overall real estate market. It will be interesting to see what happens on the rental side.


----------



## pranas (May 9, 2009)

Snowater in Glacier, WA.  Closest lodging to Mt. Baker ski area.  Resort is very nice but the units are rather small.


----------



## gailo (Jun 11, 2009)

*Blue Ridge Village*

I found this thread thru a search. Just made a trade to Blue Ridge Village for Sept 27/Oct 3. I have never been there and would appreciate travel advice for restaurants, day trips, etc.
Great non-tourist trades - Riverside in Canada, Esmerelda Beach Club - Calpe, Spain.  Alphenhotel - Maria alms, Austra


----------



## tombo (Jun 11, 2009)

gailo said:


> I found this thread thru a search. Just made a trade to Blue Ridge Village for Sept 27/Oct 3. I have never been there and would appreciate travel advice for restaurants, day trips, etc.
> Great non-tourist trades - Riverside in Canada, Esmerelda Beach Club - Calpe, Spain.  Alphenhotel - Maria alms, Austra



Blue Ridge Village is rustic and I love this resort and area. The 2 bed room units are very large. There is an indoor pool, tennis courts,9 hole putt putt course, free trout fishing lake with free paddle boats,grills, jaccuzzi, and several good organized hikes at the resort. The leaves should be changing or close to changing when you are there (at higher elevations). If the leaves are changing drive anywhere(especially the Blue Ridge Parkway) and enjoy. Leaf peepers come from everywhere to see the yellows, red, and orange colors covering the mountains. Do the linville Falls hike for sure and go all the way to the end because the second falls are much bigger than the first. Go to Blowing Rock and Banner Elk for some really great food. I love the Louisianna Purchase restaurant which is very close to the resort.  http://www.bannerelkdining.com/arealinks.htm 

Knights on Main Street in Blowing Rock is great and much more reasonable
http://www.knightsonmainrestaurant.com/

Storie Street Grille in Blowing rock is wonderful too
http://www.storiestreetgrille.com/

Here is a site that lists some of the area restaurants
http://www.highcountrydining.com/



Also Boone is the biggest town in the area and worth visiting.

This is a list of some of the fun things I have done in the area:

Here are some local activities not including hikes to waterfalls,  hikes to sliding rocks,whitewater rafting, rock climbing, rapelling, and other outdoor activities like golf and mountain biking.

Sugar mountain has chair lift rides on Saturdays and Sundays almost directly across from the resort. You can sightsee or bring a bike and ride up on the chair lift and back down on mountain bike trails. I think you can rent mountain bikes in the area.
http://www.skisugar.com/liftrides/

This is the web site for the Tweetsie Railroad Amusement park about 20 miles away in Blowing Rock.
www.tweetsie.com/

This is Grandfather mountain's web site
www.grandfather.com/

This is the Biltmore house web site which is about 2 hours away
www.biltmore.com/ 

One of many whitewater rafting, caving, and mountain climbing outfitters. Their office is 1 mile from the resort. We went rafting on the nolichucky which is the most challenging with the most rapids, but they have less challenging rivers.
http://www.highmountainexpeditions.com/

Lake Lure is beautiful and about 30 minutes away. This is a site for tours or Boat rentals.
http://www.lakelure.com/rentals.php

Mast General store in Valles Cruscis has been in operation since the late 1800's. Buy candy out of barrels and take it to the register where they charge you by weight just like the good old days. Get some lye soap, see things you didn't know you could even buy anymore.
http://www.maststoreonline.com/destinations_nchc.cfm

The Blue Ridge Parkway has many scenic overlooks and trails to waterfalls etc. It is beautifull and free.
http://www.blueridgeparkway.org/

Gem mining in Blowing Rock about 20 minutes from the resort.
http://www.blowingrock.com/members.list.php?memcategoriesid=3527

I love the food at daniel Boone Inn in Boone about 20 miles from the room. Southern Family style meals served in bowls on the table with refills included. Biscuits and ham are specialty. Here are some awards:
The restaurant placed third in Southern Living in the reader's choice awards for country cooking restaurants. They also won first place among readers of Our State Magazine for Family Dining/Country Cooking and third place under Best Restaurant in North Carolina.
http://www.danlbooneinn.com/

There are a lot more things to do in the area, but this is more than you can do in a week. Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## gailo (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Tombo
Great post  - will definitely keep for reference


----------



## tombo (Jun 11, 2009)

gailo said:


> Thanks Tombo
> Great post  - will definitely keep for reference




You will love the resort and the area. Have fun.

Tom


----------

